

Scrivere – A simplistic text editor - dope
http://scrivere.io

======
lsdafjklsd
When I switched to javascript there was no syntax highlighting. I like the
aesthetic of it though!

~~~
dope
Yeah, definitely a on going project. Will be adding lots more features :)
Thanks for checking it out.

------
pwrfid
Nice app but the name is difficult to remember

~~~
whimsy
"Scrivere" is Latin (I think) for "to write," as in "scrivener."

~~~
andreabedini
It's Italian for "to write", the original latin is scribere.

------
pkaye
atwood's law

~~~
dope
thanks jeff

